# "Mutt P's"



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

This may sound stupid but here goes,i recently added a RBP in with my Caribas(2 days ago)it seems as if my larger Cariba has paired off with my RBP,he chases the other Cariba away from them and it seems as if they both have been cleaning a rock off,now i dont know the rituals that P's go through when mating,but it sure looks as if these 2 are an item.Has anyone ever had a Cariba mate with an RBP???If so what did the fry turn out to look like,any pics??Your knowledge is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Never heard of such...but this is my experience w/ a pair of reds

When the male is ready to mate...he usually swim up side down blowing the gravel...he gets really dark...if there are plants around...he clip some of them off...when the female is around...he would swim towards the female...rub himself against her.......thatz pretty much it for the mating rituals...

check these PIXXX ...they were the actual mating, spawning process...


----------

